# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي [اسلاميات] دعــــــــــــــــــــاء

## AMR@RAMZI

**  **  *اللَّهُمَّ* *إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إيمَاناً يُبَاشِرُ قَلْبِي، وَيَقِيناً صَادِقاً، حَتَّى أَعْلَمَ أَنَّهُ لاَ يُصِيبُنِي إِلاَّ مَا كَتَبْتَ لِي، وَأَنَّ مَا أَصَابَنِي لَمْ يَكُنْ ليُخطِئَنِي، وَمَا أَخْطَأَنِي لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيُصِيبَنِي. اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ الأَوَّلُ فَلَيْسَ قَبْلَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأنْتَ الآخِرُ فَلَيْسَ بَعْدَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأَنْتَ الظَّاهِرُ فَلَيْسَ فَوْقَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأنْتَ الْبَاطِنُ فَلَيْسَ دُونَكَ شَيْءٌ، إقْضِ عَنِّي الدَّيْنَ، وَاغنِنِي مِنَ الْفَقَرِ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي عَائِذٌ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا أَعْطَيْتَنِي، وَمِنْ شَرِّ مَا مَنَعْتَنِي. اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ أَوْسَعَ رِزْقِي عِنْدَ كِبَرِ سِنِّي، وَانْقِطَاعِ عُمُرِي. اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ لَمْ أَكُنْ أَهْلاً لأَنْ أَبْلُغَ رَحْمَتَكَ، فَإِنَّ رَحْمَتَكَ أَهْلٌ لأَنْ تَبَلُغَنِي، لأَنَّهَا وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، فَارْحَمْنِي رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ تُغْنِنِي بِهَا عَمَّنْ سِوَاكَ.*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------

